# Old Schwinn bicycle shop



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 16, 2013)

This shop shut down a few years ago after a robbery. The front window is broken. I took these pictures through the bars. A couple were taken through glass. They were in business for several decades. I'd like to see what treasures lie in the rubble.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 16, 2013)

*Sweet.*

Where is this place?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 16, 2013)

Memphis. It's the old Memphis Bicycle Company.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 16, 2013)

I would love to hear the whole story.Was somebody killed in the robbery.Why did the owner just walk away.You say the window is broke out and no one board it up.Somethings just not right.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 16, 2013)

There are bars inside all the windows. I stuck my phone through the bars to take the pictures. There's a sign on the front door that says "Closed Due to Robbery." Someone was there when I took the pics but I didn't see them. The lights were on in the main showroom. Its obvious they've been closed a while. I don't know the story. I knew this place was here but hadn't been by there in a long time. I was near by seeing about getting a frame painted and was told the basic info. You now know everything I do.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 16, 2013)

*From a Facebook Page about the shop - This is a shame*

*About*
Memphis Bicycle Co.

*Description*
The Memphis Bicycle Co. has been owned by the Amagliani brothers: John (1918-2008), a WW II Veteran, Eugene (1924-2009), a decorated WW II Veteran and inducted into the Schwinn Hall of Fame in 1992, in recognition of the many years of accomplishment, dedication, and service to the Schwinn Bicycle Company, Joe Amagliani, and Frank Amagliani.

Frank currently runs the shop, but as anybody who has been to the shop within the past few years knows, you might have caught Frank there in the afternoon if your timing was right that day. Or if it was a nice day on a Saturday, you could count on him showing up in the afternoon for a while. His rare appearance recently is understandable though--he's been taking care of his brother, and he has had problems with people breaking in to his store.

*About six months ago Frank was robbed again, but this time he was also stabbed. According to the folks at the Antique store next to The Memphis Bicycle Co., Frank is doing okay, but now he rarely goes to the store to do what he does best...talk to people who come in to shop, schedule services with Frank, talk about bicycles or just hang out and drink a coke.
*
I've started this page to gain some community support for Frank and his landmark. If you ride the Greenline, love Shelby farms, share an enthusiast's cycling fun, or have ever left The Memphis Bicycle Co. feeling better than when you went in by having a memorable experience and good time, please like this page.

https://www.facebook.com/MemphisBicycleCompany/info


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 16, 2013)

a member on the schwinnbikeforum(nick) knows the owner and posted about the robbery after it happened.the old timer is one tough customer and pulled through a pretty bad injury.my thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## tailhole (Aug 17, 2013)

*Geez*

Wow.  What a sad story.  It's also hard to see all those new bikes locked up behind bars.


----------



## kos22us (Aug 18, 2013)

would love to search the basement, attic, and any out of the way closets or backroom storage areas

everything i would want would most likely be located in these areas


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 12, 2015)

The building has finally been sold. They are now advertising on Craigslist that everything in the building is now for sale.

http://memphis.craigslist.org/bik/5149280990.html


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 13, 2015)

Another long time dealer, Capital Schwinn in Boise is in the process of closing.  Another one down.   I have been trying to catch the owner to ask about liquiditation.  The place is packed full of parts.


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 13, 2015)

From what I just read on the Facebook page, they've been liquidating for the past few months.  American Pickers had a scout at the sight back in May and they couldn't come to an agreement on price on some bicycles that were picked out so nothing happened as far as a show was concerned.


----------

